# Blob Opera: Definitely The Most Fun You'll Have Today With Your Clothes On



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

https://artsandculture.google.com/experiment/AAHWrq360NcGbw?cp=e30

This link is an AI app intended to simulate what a quartet of opera singers sound like. Great fun, and almost guaranteed to make you laugh. You can practice and record your "blob operas" as well!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This was clearly the most fun I've had since covid came and ruined my happy carefree life.
How clever.
I had my quartet sing "Silent Night."


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I had so much fun I almost took my clothes off.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jun 20, 2018)

This was way too entertaining. It was indeed the most fun I had with my clothes on.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Clever stuff. Hours of harmless fun.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Blob Opera Screenshot*






​
Link in first post in this thread. Have some fun today and see if you can record the "Miserere" from Il Trovatore!

Enjoy!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

